# rear pads replacement, disc removal



## 3778 (Nov 18, 2018)

Just been looking at a few video's of replacing the rear brake pads. It seems that the electronic parking brake has to be put to a default position by the use of software to do the job.

Is that software essential to do the job ?

If it is what software are people using.

I have tried a search but got no hits on the subject.

If I only want to do a brake pad out, disc off clean up do I need the software.

I have the windback tools but it seems damage may result if the EPB is not in the default position.

Thanks


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Take it to a local Audi place. Wait an hour. Hand over monies. Drive away happy!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Simple answer is that if you want to change the calliper position you need some software to put the EPB in service mode.

If you just want to take the pads out and clean the disc you shouldn't need to touch anything else -no-one is going to press the brake pedal or anything daft whilst the calliper is out are they?

Which software? VCDS can definitely do it. No idea about the others.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

phazer said:


> -no-one is going to press the brake pedal or anything daft whilst the calliper is out are they?


I bloody hope not!


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > -no-one is going to press the brake pedal or anything daft whilst the calliper is out are they?
> ...


I've been on car forums a long time and believe me stranger things have happened! :lol:


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've heard of people putting oil into the adblue tank - oops!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

VCDS is capable of doing this.

When you release the parking break, the EPB moves the pads just far enough away for them to disengage. As the pad wears, that position gets further and further closed. When you're going to replace the pads, you have to command the EPB to stow the system as far open as possible, as the new pads you're putting in are much thicker. Then, after replacement, there is a training routine you must command, where the EPB system closes and stows, closes and stows a few times to find the exact point where the new pads lock and stores this position in memory.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I love to DIY as much as the next guy but didn't fancy cocking these up so paid for it at a local VAG garage.

just over £300 for new disks and pads installed so probably couldn't have done it much cheaper myself anyway.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have access to VCDS this is the process.






I have seen that it is possible to manipulate the calliper motor without using a tool but I wouldn't chance it, not @ £250 for a new one.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

do our TT's have the UDS or the non UDS Brake Parking System? :?:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... Brake_(EPB)#Preparing_the_vehicle_for_the_brake_repairs


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

link seems not working


----------



## GazHyde (Apr 10, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> link seems not working


It was missing a ) on the end of the link, it's shows in the text but not in the hyperlink 

For some reason you need to manually add the ) after clicking the link...

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... Brake_(EPB)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, however still unclear if TT has UDS or non UDS system :?:


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, however still unclear if TT has UDS or non UDS system :?:


What is "UDS" and why does it matter?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to ross-tech, Audi uses different electronic parking brake systems (depending on the model), so the procedure to replace brake pads trough parking brake system activation is different between USD e non USD systems...


----------



## EVILAUDI (Nov 28, 2018)

I used OBD11 to retract the electronic parking brake. I left the car powered on and replaced the pads on both sides. Then used OBD11 to reset the brake. I had no issues at all. Total time to swap pads was about 20 minutes.

Brake Module ---> Basic Settings ---> Start Service Line Change Mode (You will hear the rear brake disengage)

Leave the ignition on (some say connect battery charger) perform brake job

Brake Module ---> Basic Settings ---> End Service Line Change Mode (should hear the parking brake readjust)

All done


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

The last time i carried out any brake maintenance was on a Mk 1 mini circa 1975.
When it comes to brakes on a high performance car I'll leave it to the experts. [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope by that you don't mean a dealership service department? :lol:


----------



## hockenisgood (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone help with the procedure for VDCS for the Mk3 rear brake pad renewal? There is nothing on the Ross-Tech website now for this model. I see Evilaudi managed it with an OBD11


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

hockenisgood said:


> Can anyone help with the procedure for VDCS for the Mk3 rear brake pad renewal? There is nothing on the Ross-Tech website now for this model. I see Evilaudi managed it with an OBD11


Similar to this

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A6_(4G/4H)_Parking_Brake


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Euro Car Parts do a Black Circles type service you buy the parts and local indys fit them.A set of Brembo Disc/pads fitted are less than £200.


----------



## hockenisgood (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Scott65742. The hyperlink didn't work because it chopped the end off.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A6_(4G/4H)_Parking_Brake works a treat.

90TJM - I didn't know about the Euro Car Parts fitting service, but DIY is much more fun!


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

A bit of shopping around got me Brembo discs and pads all round for £130, free fitting of course by yours truly


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Audi would want £730 for this btw.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Changing the pads with OBD11 is straightforward. Under workshop section you can set the EPB to open to which sends a signal to the EPB motor to wind back the piston allowing you to remover the calliper and change the pads then close once you are done. Connection of a battery charger while carrying out this procedure is deemed essential by OBD (and by VCDS) If you dont and the voltage drops you could be [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been told you can remove the Handbrake Motor off the back of the Caliper and no need for any electronics.


----------



## hockenisgood (May 19, 2014)

Yes, I saw that on YouTube, (and read the disclaimer/warnings) but I'd already ordered an Ancel VD500. I tried it today and it worked fine. The video with the link from the Ross-Tech page explains the procedure nicely 



. My EPB module is UDS rather than CAN, and as deeve says, connecting a battery charger first might save a lot of grief.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

hockenisgood said:


> Yes, I saw that on YouTube, (and read the disclaimer/warnings) but I'd already ordered an Ancel VD500. I tried it today and it worked fine. The video with the link from the Ross-Tech page explains the procedure nicely
> 
> 
> 
> . My EPB module is UDS rather than CAN, and as deeve says, connecting a battery charger first might save a lot of grief.


I did wonder if anyone bothered to follow / use the link I shared on this post. My A5 also has the UDS EPB module, not tried or checked the module on the TT yet.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

USD for TT too


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Really important tip for replacing rear discs, you do NOT have to remove the caliper carrier to replace the discs. The caliper carrier is held on with M14 spline bolts at 125NM torque. There's almost no room to get a breaker bar in to crack the bolts (unless you have the luxury of a hoist and can work from underneath) and then there is even less room to operate a torque wrench to tighten them after.
With the caliper removed and the retaining screw from the disc removed, give the disc a couple of good wallops with a heavy hammer, it will have rusted itself on, it will come free and can be wiggled out. Replace new disc, fit new pads, replace caliper, renew greased slider pins in new rubber guides, gently pump the brake pedal to return the pistons, close the EB, I used OBD11 refit the wheel and you're done.

Out of interest new M14 spline bolts are £4.80 each from Audi, the slider pins and guides are £13.80 for both wheels from EBC. Curiously the original slider pins are fitted with a 48 Torx while the new ones take a 45 Torx. Torque setting for the slider pins are 25NM


----------



## foxmeister3 (Sep 5, 2015)

deeve said:


> Really important tip for replacing rear discs, you do NOT have to remove the caliper carrier to replace the discs. The caliper carrier is held on with M14 spline bolts at 125NM torque. There's almost no room to get a breaker bar in to crack the bolts (unless you have the luxury of a hoist and can work from underneath) and then there is even less room to operate a torque wrench to tighten them after.
> With the caliper removed and the retaining screw from the disc removed, give the disc a couple of good wallops with a heavy hammer, it will have rusted itself on, it will come free and can be wiggled out. Replace new disc, fit new pads, replace caliper, renew greased slider pins in new rubber guides, gently pump the brake pedal to return the pistons, close the EB, I used OBD11 refit the wheel and you're done.
> 
> Out of interest new M14 spline bolts are £4.80 each from Audi, the slider pins and guides are £13.80 for both wheels from EBC. Curiously the original slider pins are fitted with a 48 Torx while the new ones take a 45 Torx. Torque setting for the slider pins are 25NM


Many thanks for the tip Deeve. I've just had a look at my rear brakes (1KZ). The disc rotors are 272mm in diameter and there doesn't appear to be sufficient room to wiggle the old disc off without actually removing the caliper carrier, which I agree is an extremely difficult task.

My new discs will be unworn (10mm thick) and therefore a little thicker in diameter so would be more difficult to wiggle back in without damaging the face of the new disc or the caliper carrier. How easy did you find wiggling the old disc off and the new one on for each side ?

I note that you bought new M14 spline bolts for the caliper carrier. I take it you didn't need to use them.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

deeve said:


> Many thanks for the tip Deeve. I've just had a look at my rear brakes (1KZ). The disc rotors are 272mm in diameter and there doesn't appear to be sufficient room to wiggle the old disc off without actually removing the caliper carrier, which I agree is an extremely difficult task.
> 
> My new discs will be unworn (10mm thick) and therefore a little thicker in diameter so would be more difficult to wiggle back in without damaging the face of the new disc or the caliper carrier. How easy did you find wiggling the old disc off and the new one on for each side ?
> 
> I note that you bought new M14 spline bolts for the caliper carrier. I take it you didn't need to use them.


My discs were 300mm dia and they did wiggle out without too much fuss and the new ones went in easily. I bought the M14 spline bolts as I thought i would need them but as it turned out i didn't. 
Audi state that those bolts and the slider pins should be replaced if removed


----------



## foxmeister3 (Sep 5, 2015)

deeve said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks for the tip Deeve. I've just had a look at my rear brakes (1KZ). The disc rotors are 272mm in diameter and there doesn't appear to be sufficient room to wiggle the old disc off without actually removing the caliper carrier, which I agree is an extremely difficult task.
> ...


Thanks for the update Deeve, that's really helpful. I now have enough info to go ahead and change my discs at the weekend.


----------



## hockenisgood (May 19, 2014)

Just realised I bought the wrong size  . Mine are 2ED and so 300mm, not the 272mm I got. Anyone want a cheap set of EBC BSD1772 slotted discs with DP22153 Greenstuff pads to fit 1KZ brakes?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

can't you return them back?


----------



## hockenisgood (May 19, 2014)

EBC say on the website that they won't take stuff back once the seals are broken. Fortunately I didn't open the pads so I can return those. I have asked about the discs and I'll see what they come back with. It was my fault but let's hope they'll be generous.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

They're in breach of your consumer rights by saying this. You have 14 days to notify them you wish to return the items (for any reason you wish) and a further 14 to return them. Full advice at this link:

https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights ... d-services


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a tip..... It's a bit of a tight space to get a standard ratchet drive between the top slider bolt and brake pipe. A mini ratchet with a 1/4" drive is ideal


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

EVILAUDI said:


> I used OBD11 to retract the electronic parking brake. I left the car powered on and replaced the pads on both sides. Then used OBD11 to reset the brake. I had no issues at all. Total time to swap pads was about 20 minutes.
> 
> Brake Module ---> Basic Settings ---> Start Service Line Change Mode (You will hear the rear brake disengage)
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.

I've just ordered a full set of discs and pads so hope to be having a go at the weekend.


----------

